# L.A. River Path Riders Use Caution...



## leathernek (Feb 25, 2007)

Police to increase patrols along L.A. River path after cyclist assaulted | The Eastsider LA


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

first person: Midnight Ridazz Bicycle Ride

the best part is that one of them dropped their phone and had taken photos of themselves. Doh!


----------



## leathernek (Feb 25, 2007)

...sweet


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

11pm at night? I don't know that I would DRIVE around there after dark. F that!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

sweet, sweet justice. Don't leave your phone behind, morons! 

Police make arrests in L.A. River bike path robbery | The Eastsider LA

I've ridden through there lots late at night, returning from DTLA or night rides, but always with a group. Never alone.


----------

